# OEM+ modifying



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Is it only me or do other people only really like cars that have been modified to look like it could be factory standard. It doesn't matter what type of car be it a track car or purely a cruising low and slow, for me it has to be purely neat and look a standard modification if you like enhancing manufacturers ideas.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

no not just you Rob,

I've picked up my new BMW 330ci today & all intend to do is drop it on its **** on coilovers & fit a set of style 32 alloys from a 7 series, 


I dunno if this is too far away from the OEM+ theme for you but i think it suits it to a T

I'm not into aftermarket rims/ body kits / tints etc.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Small changes.... Better look...

:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

jay_bmw said:


> I'm not into aftermarket rims/ body kits / tints etc.


+ 1, will only be using OEM parts on mine.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

jay_bmw said:


> no not just you Rob,
> 
> I've picked up my new BMW 330ci today & all intend to do is drop it on its **** on coilovers & fit a set of style 32 alloys from a 7 series,
> 
> ...


Yes thats what I'm in to  :thumb: i don't mind small touches such as a small carbon skirt or something like that but cant be too much.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Agree.
My personal taste is Oem, why? Generally OEM/factory kit is much more subtle & compliments the rest of the car. 

Clean lines all the way :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Glad I'm not alone, I'm one for a nicely lowered scirocco or some thing along them lines on some nice rotiform wheels and along them lines a mates got a stunning civic eg turbo's with anthracite enkei wheels which sit lovely in arches and thats what makes a car perfect for me, less is more most of the time more


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Not me, I like cars that have been tastefully modified, some cars look better closer to oem, some don't.

There are imho some lovely 350zs that have been heavily tastefully modified, as well as audis, corvettes, etc.

Enkeis are imho great on a track car, but I don't like the way they look. Also, I hate rotiforms, they're big, heavy, cheap and ugly imo.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Not me, I like cars that have been tastefully modified, some cars look better closer to oem, some don't.
> 
> There are imho some lovely 350zs that have been heavily tastefully modified, as well as audis, corvettes, etc.


Your opinion is invalid as your a chav :wave:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

jay_bmw said:


> Your opinion is invalid as your a chav :wave:


Says the 330 driver on ghetto ass cheap rims


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Says the 330 driver on ghetto ass cheap rims


Do keep up , i've sold that one now, got a 330ci with standard MV2's on!!!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Says the 330 driver on ghetto ass cheap rims


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

jay_bmw said:


> Do keep up , i've sold that one now, got a 330ci with standard MV2's on!!!


See above


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Rotiforms and cheap !!!!! Also enkei and track car does seem to go with a 300+bhp 1.6 civic haha but does look neat, but like you said it is down to individuals opinions and what people like, im one for a nice 350z but when they go silly with veilside kits etc etc id rather have a nismo styled type one with maybe a carbon diffuser and other carbon goodies that would be it


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't like "OEM+" it's dull, unimaginative and boring. I don't get the term either, it's either modified or not, if you're going to bother changing your car to look like a higher spec model just buy the spec you want, I don't like over the top bodykits and chrome wheels etc. but a non manufacturer bodykit can and often does look miles better than a sport kit.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> See above


Sorry Westwood!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

OEM+ for me as well I dob't like cars looking like Christmas tree LOL all this funny bodykits 20inch alloys are not for me


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

jay_bmw said:


> Do keep up , i've sold that one now, got a 330ci with standard MV2's on!!!


What the hell, you only ditched your Clubsport like a couple of weeks ago :doublesho

Pics please !

Oh and OEM for me, all the way ! :thumb:


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

im just getting into this but ive only been making my car look like a more up market model and adding things to the interiors such as armrest which are found on better models.

i have a golf and u can swap the rear lights around but still stay oem, so thats my next task


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

awallacee30 said:


> What the hell, you only ditched your Clubsport like a couple of weeks ago :doublesho
> 
> Pics please !
> 
> Oh and OEM for me, all the way ! :thumb:


Yeah i know couldn't cope with the Sax,

See here

(sorry to spam thread)

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=264597&highlight=farcela


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Rotiforms and cheap !!!!! Also enkei and track car does seem to go with a 300+bhp 1.6 civic haha but does look neat, but like you said it is down to individuals opinions and what people like, im one for a nice 350z but when they go silly with veilside kits etc etc id rather have a nismo styled type one with maybe a carbon diffuser and other carbon goodies that would be it


Comparatively speaking, they're not exactly up there with dpe wheels.

Veilside is fooking ****e, personally i'm still considering nismo v2 front or aerosync, amuse sides and chargespeed rear.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

bigmc said:


> I don't like "OEM+" it's dull, unimaginative and boring. I don't get the term either, it's either modified or not, if you're going to bother changing your car to look like a higher spec model just buy the spec you want, I don't like over the top bodykits and chrome wheels etc. but a non manufacturer bodykit can and often does look miles better than a sport kit.


I dont mean making a car a higher model i hate that like all them diesel r32 golfs running about :/, but just subtle a nice look rather than neons and exhausts that don't etc etc the type of people who also like dump valaves and think they give you more power haha


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

bigmc said:


> I don't like "OEM+" it's dull, unimaginative and boring. I don't get the term either, it's either modified or not, if you're going to bother changing your car to look like a higher spec model just buy the spec you want, I don't like over the top bodykits and chrome wheels etc. but a non manufacturer bodykit can and often does look miles better than a sport kit.


not everyone can afford to at the time and have to 'upgrade' there cars as they go along.

i think alot of ppl c their cars as projects anyway that they are constantly adding to/changing until they get it perfect.

i wud think it b very rare a manufacturer produces a car that someone is 100% happy with (assuming that person is very into cars) without them thinking how a apart of the car could be improved... styling is the easiest way to put ur own mark on it.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Less is more.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I did a fair bit to my Prelude (full blended lip kit, boot spoiler, lowered, alloys, detango'd etc), and in my opinion was how Honda should have made it look when it left the factory, miles better than oem. 

But on the other hand some after market kits look pants. 

Things are a bit different with the ATR though, apart from an aftermarket front lip (which looks oem anyway) and wind deflectors, the outside is standard. I've been spending money making it noisier, rougher and faster though, which is even more fun.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm very much one for the OEM+ styling on cars. I'm all for modified cars but they have to look 'right'. Like they could have been designed that way in the first place. 

My old Lupo, although low had a set of VW rims with a nice finish, de-badged etc so it looked good not modded. Same as my cars now, Megane has the original wheels in black instead of silver, Twingo rims are white which ties in with the white features of the car. 

Couldn't agree more with Chappers, less is definitely more!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've always associated modding with chavs so OEM+ is a must really as huge wheels, spoilers the QE2 would be proud of and bin bags on the windows just looks chavtastic to me.

At the moment I'm rocking the mods on the Panda with an OEM Fiat short "bee sting" aerial :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

millns84 said:


> I've always associated modding with chavs so OEM+ is a must really as huge wheels, spoilers the QE2 would be proud of and bin bags on the windows just looks chavtastic to me.
> 
> At the moment I'm rocking the mods on the Panda with an OEM Fiat short "bee sting" aerial :lol:


You'd be wrong then :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> You'd be wrong then :thumb:


Just the locals I think, I do realise what I said was quite a stereotype :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

millns84 said:


> Just the locals I think, I do realise what I said was quite a stereotype :thumb:


I guess it is stockport  j/k


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Small changes.... Better look...
> 
> :thumb:


Agreed. I have a mate who has a civic type R (old shape) an he has ****ed it right up,ridiculous mods an unecessary tweaks.imho the type R is an ugly bugger of a car anyway,but now its extra ugly lol. I take comfort in the understated,but that could just be my personallity.less really is more,and do you know what my current pet hate is ? LED lights,or light mods that aren't standard  from ****ty strip lights to angel eyes being on cars that was released well before the angel eyes where even out.they just look ****. I seen an audi they other day,lovely older shape number. Completely ****ed due to its halford add ons. God awful.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Modifying cars has changed a lot in the last few years though. More cars are subtle and low than huge wings and Lexar$e lights.

For example, this is a friend of mine's VW Bora. He's 21 so it's an insurance friendl(ish) 1.6, lowered, smoothed and on a nice set of rims.










This is the kind of car people were aspiring to have when I was 21!!










I think most would agree we'd be happily seen in the first car but that Saxo is shocking to see now days.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Listen to RP the man who knows it all!

He's a modern day Clarkson 

Wonder if he has hair like pubes.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Listen to RP the man who knows it all!
> 
> He's a modern day Clarkson
> 
> Wonder if he has hair like pubes.


How would you know what my pubes look like? :doublesho:lol:

Grizz, modifying isn't replacing broke oem parts with even more broke oem parts


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> How would you know what my pubes look like? :doublesho:lol:
> 
> Grizz, modifying isn't replacing broke oem parts with even more broke oem parts


Your momma told me.

Neither is "i'm still thinking of these wheels and this front bumper and that rear diffuser"

All talk no action son.

I'd love to race you on track, its going on my list of things to do before i die

"Race RP and show him how its done" -


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Your momma told me.
> 
> Neither is "i'm still thinking of these wheels and this front bumper and that rear diffuser"
> 
> ...


See i was hoping you'd come and find out 

Hey, I got those wheels, i'm not so sure after seeing the diffuser that I want it now 

Hmm, can you fit enough spare cars in your boot, or parts thereof to last a lap?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> See i was hoping you'd come and find out
> 
> Hey, I got those wheels, i'm not so sure after seeing the diffuser that I want it now
> 
> Hmm, can you fit enough spare cars in your boot, or parts thereof to last a lap?


you would rip your diffuser off you fat a*se.  just like your undertray you muppet.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> See i was hoping you'd come and find out
> 
> Hey, I got those wheels, i'm not so sure after seeing the diffuser that I want it now
> 
> Hmm, can you fit enough spare cars in your boot, or parts thereof to last a lap?


Your very slutty lmao.

Aslong as there is a TPS near by i'm fine lmao


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> you would rip your diffuser off you fat a*se.  just like your undertray you muppet.


Hey, you could always paint it beige and stick it on your ovlov


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Your very slutty lmao.
> 
> Aslong as there is a TPS near by i'm fine lmao


And they follow you round


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Hey, you could always paint it beige and stick it on your ovlov


naaaaa do not need your diffuser cr*p cable tided on like you!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> naaaaa do not need your diffuser cr*p cable tided on like you!


Well you need something to lower your zimmerframe to the ground


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Well you need something to lower your zimmerframe to the ground


nope to many potholes my dear boy! tally hoe! :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> nope to many potholes my dear boy! tally hoe! :lol:


Nothing like a crunching sound of wheels in the morning


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Nothing like a crunching sound of wheels in the morning


what what? oh you scratched your volks oh dear my dear boy should stop putting aftermarket jap crap on there :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> what what? oh you scratched your volks oh dear my dear boy should stop putting aftermarket jap crap on there :lol:


No, I drove your hearse off a cliff


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> No, I drove your hearse off a cliff


OI! no need to get violent against her!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> OI! no need to get violent against her!


Her eh? Things are desperate


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Her eh? Things are desperate


nope always been her actually b'hatch :thumb:

go back to your jap crap and eating seafood.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

My cars modified in a way that I think improves the car and it's what I like.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

OEM+ is where it's at

:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I used to be interested in the modified scene, similar to Mark at heavenly detail I suspect. It has changed though, I now like my classic
Cars. 

I think I'll always enjoy cars but I'm not mad on the max power stuff. 

Btw why are there flowers hanging from that Jettas mirror ?


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Standard on the outside, monster mechanically for me.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Alzak said:


> OEM+ for me as well I dob't like cars looking like Christmas tree LOL all this funny bodykits 20inch alloys are not for me


nothing wrong with 20" wheels if the car is big enough....

small puddle jumpers with massive wheels just look wrong... IMO

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> nothing wrong with 20" wheels if the car is big enough....
> 
> small puddle jumpers with massive wheels just look wrong... IMO
> 
> :thumb:


Vette has 20's at the rear ::lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Vette has 20's at the rear ::lol:


is that right newRoss...wasn't aware of that



:lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> is that right newRoss...wasn't aware of that
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


Yeah, it also has keyless entry  My name is oldross though, he just copied me


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> nothing wrong with 20" wheels if the car is big enough....
> 
> small puddle jumpers with massive wheels just look wrong... IMO
> 
> :thumb:


that't for sure but sometimes 20inch wheels looks so funny on small hatchback cars lol


----------

